
Show HN: Chrome extension to send announcements in your coworkers' 'new tab' - anacleto
https://sametab.com/
======
anacleto
HN, this was a fun weekend project that we built inspired by Stripe Home [0].

This is how this thing works:

1\. Install the chrome extension on Chrome 2\. Invite people on your time
(only work emails are accepted) 3\. Set up timezones and write
goals/announcement

Those who will install the chrome extenion, will see what you write every time
they open a new tab.

[0] [https://stripe.com/blog/stripe-home](https://stripe.com/blog/stripe-home)

